# im trying to install a remote start in



## atiger (Dec 26, 2010)

on an equinox 2005 cant find the wire information please let me know where to get it at


----------



## atiger (Dec 26, 2010)

atiger said:


> on an equinox 2005 cant find the wire information please let me know where to get it at


i have put in other systems but cant find where to get on an avital 4103 what wires i need to not hook up and witch ones are the right ones have a bad copy of wires on the and passlock overridethey loook like some of wires go in to the same as remote start need some help please


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

atiger said:


> on an equinox 2005 cant find the wire information please let me know where to get it at


 OK First things first here is the autos information, check it out then ask questions. Please one at a time, the info comes from "the12volt.com" and a link is here
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~66458



> CHEVROLET / EQUINOX / 2005 / Remote Start
> 
> 12volts red/white (x2) + ignition harness
> Starter yellow (not for remote start) - PCM, blue plug, pin 23
> ...


 and if you follow the link an installer left some feedback you may use to help you out.
Thanks!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

save your vehicle, take it to someone professional. You are installing straight to the BCM a.k.a computer. If this is done improperly your vehicle will be a very large paper weight.


----------

